# Can You Give me Some Good Basic Tips On Weight Training?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Can You Give me Some Good Basic Tips On Weight Training? Answer:Absolutely! Here are some general guidelines to get you started.Weight training properly is known by few. If it was easy then you would see a lot more muscular and lean physiques on the streets. Before you learn how to weight train properly, it is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

